# Need Help! Htc Thunderbolt



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

First off Im new with this and know nothing about a rooted phone, I just bought this rooted thunderbolt. Today I activated and a few minutes after I activated it turned off on its own. I turn it back on everything is fine after about a minute the phone will shut off its own and turn back on to a black screen with a triangle with an exclamation mark inside and an android any help? Any way to fix this???? 
Quote


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

newby95 said:


> First off Im new with this and know nothing about a rooted phone, I just bought this rooted thunderbolt. Today I activated and a few minutes after I activated it turned off on its own. I turn it back on everything is fine after about a minute the phone will shut off its own and turn back on to a black screen with a triangle with an exclamation mark inside and an android any help? Any way to fix this????
> Quote


Look in the HTC thunderbolt section, there are many helpful guides about using recovery and flashing ROMs, kernels, etc. You need to wipe and flash another ROM from your recovery program and see if that helps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You'll have to be more verbose + give more details if you wish for help. Details like every single step you took + how you did it + what the names of everything were. Assume everyone knows nothing because we do know nothing about your situation as of now 

Also moved to the TB forum.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Download skyraider rom from the BAMF forums. Put it on your sd card. Boot into recovery (if your phone is off, hold power and volume down at the same time, then choose recovery when promted). Wipe data, system, cache and delvik. Choose install from sd card. Then choose the skyraider rom and install. Wait for the phone to boot after install it will take somr time. Then enjoy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Has this been resolved? I know how scary it is to have that kind of thing happen. It almost sounds like whoever he bought the phone from started taking an OTA and cancelled halfway.


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I rebooted the phone and it started working for about an hour then again I got the same problem it seems like the phone only does this when it is activated with verizon, I un-activated it and left it running only on wifi and it worked fine. I really am new with this and have no idea what's going on. I know nothing about how it was rooted. You guys have been more helpful than the guys on the panic section thanks


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Are you using the rom that came with your phone when it was sent. What rom is it? Might need to do a clean install of a rom and wipe everything. What type of recovery is on your phone? Is it cwm, twrp, 4ext? The more info you can give us the more we can come up with a fix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I am using the phone just as it was sent I have done no changes to it, according to the seller he reset it before he sent it. Now about the rom how would I go about finding this info thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Settings about phone. It should be listed there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

sorry it doesn't say anything about a rom 
last night I did a hard reset on the phone and so far its been working well I just want to try preventing this problem from happening again if possible


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Should be under mod version or build version

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I found some similar info under "more" 
Kernel verison 
2.6.35.10-g00f8966
Baseband version 
1.48.00.0906w_1,0.01.78.0906w_2
Build Number 
2.11.605.5.CL178661 release-keys
Browser version 
WebKit/533.1


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think i figured out the problem 
Verizon keeps trying to do a software update this must be messing with the rooted software is there a way I can stop Verizon from trying to automatically update the software on the phone


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I think you're on a stock based rom. I would download a rom sense or aosp. So if you like sense based roms skyrsider Zeus is a good one and for aosp Nick jb rom is good also. Also many likes liquid 3.2 one also. So go check out the development section of thunderbolt. Many roms now has the ota disabled so it wont look for an ota. Just remember before flashing a new rom wipe data,cache, dalvic cache. Then flash your new rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

so installing a rom will solve this problem?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yep. I have ran skyraider and also nicks aosp rom and never had an ota. Including the many other roms I have installed over the past year.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

is rom manager the place to download from? thanks again for the help I appreciate it


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I don't like rom manager. You can download the rom off the rom thread in here. Then install through your recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I heard something about installing a quickboot what would that be or how would it help me


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Don't worry about that. Just download your rom and wipe and install the rom through your recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

how would I get into recovery? By holding the down volume button and the power button?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

First hold your power button and click on reboot and see if it brings up a screen that gives you a choice of recovery, bootloader, or reboot. If it doesn't turn phone off and when fully off press power button and volume down. It will turn on to the bootloader. Give it time to go through the checks and then press the volume down till it highlights recovery. Then press power and it should load your recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

once I've done that I install a rom?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

No you need to go under the wipe section and wipe data,cache, and delvic cache. Then you can install the rom. If you do what is called a dirty install it will cause problems. I guess your recovery you will need to use the volume rocker and power button to select in the recovery

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

and once I've done this I install the rom but how do I do that? where does the rom come from?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you downloaded the rom on your phone. It should be in the download folder on your SD card. Why I wish I knew whick recovery you have on your phone. If you have rom manager then most likely its clockwork. You select install rom. Then select from SD card and it should bring up the files from the SD. Select download and see if the rom downloaded is in there. If it is select it and hit install rom and it will do the rest after its done installing. Back out to main screen and select reboot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Make sure you wipe data,cache and delvick cache. This is important very important. We always stress wiping

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

The thing is the seller didn't include the sd card so that wouldn't work for me


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

May I suggest you go in to the thunderbolt section and look for the sticky noobie guide and it will answer all your questions. On how to install and all

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You need a SD card

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an sd card myself can I download a rom onto my sd card


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

newby95 said:


> I have an sd card myself can I download a rom onto my sd card


Yes you can. Someone else might need to verify this, but I think it might need formatted first though.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yes I would format the card in the phone first. Better safe than sorry.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yes I would format the card in the phone first. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That might be a problem. He just wiped firmware. Can you format the file system of the SD from CWM?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

When did he post that?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Newby95, as hellboy said, you need to obtain an SD card. Without an SD, your new phone isn't very functional and you won't be able to implement a permanent fix for your problem. If I understand correctly, you are on a stock rom, but rooted and stuck in an update loop. I had that problem when I first rooted. If you're stuck at the screen with the android and triangle with an exclamation mark, pull the battery out and replace it. If you are able to boot the phone to your homescreen, press menu, go to settings, applications, manage applications, and under "all" or "running", find, click on, and choose to force stop otacerts (disabling data before doing this may get you more time). After that, go to the play store and make sure that your superuser application is updated, if not, update. Within the superuser app, go to the far left tab and check your binary version, if it isn't the most current, update it. Reboot the phone, you may have to go through the battery pull and otacerts force stop process again, go to play store, download the free version of app quarantine, and freeze the otacerts file. Doing that will allow you to use your phone and prevent the ota update loop. It would be wise to look into installing a custom recovery. Trter's tool can help you do this if you have a windows PC. link below:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27310-[ALL-IN-ONE]-The-HTC-Thunderbolt-Tool!

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh, sorry Hellboy. I misread a post saying Once he was done with that, to move on to flashing and at a glance took it to mean that he went ahead and wiped then.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> Ahh, sorry Hellboy. I misread a post saying Once he was done with that, to move on to flashing and at a glance took it to mean that he went ahead and wiped then.


You scared me there for a min. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Newby95, as hellboy said, you need to obtain an SD card. Without an SD, your new phone isn't very functional and you won't be able to implement a permanent fix for your problem. If I understand correctly, you are on a stock rom, but rooted and stuck in an update loop. I had that problem when I first rooted. If you're stuck at the screen with the android and triangle with an exclamation mark, pull the battery out and replace it. If you are able to boot the phone to your homescreen, press menu, go to settings, applications, manage applications, and under "all" or "running", find, click on, and choose to force stop otacerts (disabling data before doing this may get you more time). After that, go to the play store and make sure that your superuser application is updated, if not, update. Within the superuser app, go to the far left tab and check your binary version, if it isn't the most current, update it. Reboot the phone, you may have to go through the battery pull and otacerts force stop process again, go to play store, download the free version of app quarantine, and freeze the otacerts file. Doing that will allow you to use your phone and prevent the ota update loop. It would be wise to look into installing a custom recovery. Trter's tool can help you do this if you have a windows PC. link below:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/27310-[ALL-IN-ONE]-The-HTC-Thunderbolt-Tool!
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Listen to quickdraw he knows his stuff.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> You scared me there for a min. Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Scared myself for a minute! Lol I had a SD card take a crap on me in the middle of wiping and flashing before, so I was left with incomplete firmware and no way to format my SD. I had to track down my mom and borrow her SD card! Ha.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I had a SD card take a dump on me but lucky I wasn't flashing or wiping anything and realized what was happening so I could backup everything before it crapped out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Newby95, as hellboy said, you need to obtain an SD card. Without an SD, your new phone isn't very functional and you won't be able to implement a permanent fix for your problem. If I understand correctly, you are on a stock rom, but rooted and stuck in an update loop. I had that problem when I first rooted. If you're stuck at the screen with the android and triangle with an exclamation mark, pull the battery out and replace it. If you are able to boot the phone to your homescreen, press menu, go to settings, applications, manage applications, and under "all" or "running", find, click on, and choose to force stop otacerts (disabling data before doing this may get you more time). After that, go to the play store and make sure that your superuser application is updated, if not, update. Within the superuser app, go to the far left tab and check your binary version, if it isn't the most current, update it. Reboot the phone, you may have to go through the battery pull and otacerts force stop process again, go to play store, download the free version of app quarantine, and freeze the otacerts file. Doing that will allow you to use your phone and prevent the ota update loop. It would be wise to look into installing a custom recovery. Trter's tool can help you do this if you have a windows PC. link below:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...p?/topic/27310-[ALL-IN-ONE]-The-HTC-Thunderbolt-Tool!
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


So far I've gotten to the "manage applications" but now I cant seem to find otacerts


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

newby95 said:


> So far I've gotten to the "manage applications" but now I cant seem to find otacerts


Okay. If you can find the DMclient.apk, stopping and freezing it will have the same effect. I read back and saw that you do have an SD card. What you need to do is update your superuser app and its binary as I said before, download rom manager from the play store (free version will work) and choose flash clockworkmod recovery, the first option in the rom manager app on the main screen. After that, choose the option to reboot into recovery. From recovery, under mounts and storage, navigate to the format SD card option. Choosing to format SD will erase all of the SD card data, but you can be assured that it will be reliable after if it is otherwise working. Reboot the phone. Click the link Below, it should download a zip file. it is a zip trter made that you can flash, it will stop the updates and looping. To install the zip, go back into clockworkmod recovery, under wipe, wipe cache. Under advanced, wipe dalvik cache. Navigate to install zip from SD card, then choose zip from SD card. Select the zip you downloaded from the link below. Install. Reboot. Profit.

http://db.tt/pm5saSlr

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obaterista93 said:


> That might be a problem. He just wiped firmware. Can you format the file system of the SD from CWM?


Yes, under mounts and storage in CWM recovery there's an option to format SD, I don't think he has a custom recovery installed though.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

my phone seems to be magical I've gone through the list about 30 times and am unable to find either 
can I proceed without doing this step or that a big no no


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

newby95 said:


> my phone seems to be magical I've gone through the list about 30 times and am unable to find either
> can I proceed without doing this step or that a big no no


Well, if you can't find either and do have an SD card, I updated my post above with easier advice.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Seems like problem after problem with this phone, Ive updated the super user as you said now Im trying to update the binary but when it tries to update it, it reads fail!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

newby95 said:


> Seems like problem after problem with this phone, Ive updated the super user as you said now Im trying to update the binary but when it tries to update it, it reads fail!


Hmm... Servers may be down, might be worth another try. The latest binary should be 3.1.1. You can try this app as an alternative to superuser if you can't get superuser going, it's free but has an optional paid license for additional features. All you need is in the free app at the link though. Just install and install the binary through the app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.supersu

If you don't care for superSU, there's an option in it to clean up files to go back to superuser.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Success! Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Glad to hear that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! That seemed like alot of work ! Its all good though! Lol


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news that you got it. Welcome to the bolt! If you have questions about anything else, don't be shy about asking. There are plenty of helpful and knowledgeable people floating around here.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## newby95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Once again, Thank you for all the help guys especially hellboy and quickdraw you two helped me get through it


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

newby95 said:


> Once again, Thank you for all the help guys especially hellboy and quickdraw you two helped me get through it


Did you try SKFcm7 jb version? Gotta say its the fastest my bolt has moved!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

newby95 said:


> Success! Thanks for all the help guys


Wow, this thread nearly gave me an anxiety attack! When I think of all the time I put in BEFORE rooting to just be thrown into the middle of it with no prior knowlege you did fantastically well getting it working even with all the great help here.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Did you try SKFcm7 jb version? Gotta say its the fastest my bolt has moved!


Then he would have to flash sense first to get a gps fix.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Then he would have to flash sense first to get a gps fix.


Not necessarily. Flashing the AGPS patch has allowed me to avoid having to use the sense flash trick for some time. Both fixes work well though.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

Reading this was like reading a suspense novel...








Glad you are up and running!

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Then he would have to flash sense first to get a gps fix.


Flashing an aosp rom you have a 50/50 chance of GPS working right off the bat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Not necessarily. Flashing the AGPS patch has allowed me to avoid having to use the sense flash trick for some time. Both fixes work well though.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


Very true Quickdraw, Ive hopped from one AOSP rom to another without a problem getting a lock.


----------

